# New sub-atmic particle discovered!



## Brian G Turner (Nov 18, 2003)

It's quite a claim - and if true could be potentially shattering for physics:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3277579.stm

excerpt:



> *Scientists have found a sub-atomic particle they cannot explain using current theories of energy and matter. *
> 
> 
> The discovery was made by researchers based at the High Energy Accelerator Research Organisation in Tsukuba.
> ...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Nov 19, 2003)

Whoa, interesting story!!!


I must confess though, sometimes when I read about sub-atomic physics, string theory and the like, I begin to suspect that perhaps at that level of existance, what's really happening is that the universe is playing little jokes and pranks on us, because every subsequent discovery seems to branch off into tinier and more anomalous particles and sub-particles. 

Just a fleeting thought in the Phillip K Dick spirit.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Nov 19, 2003)

*Parallel Universes*

Sorry, repeat post.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Feb 18, 2006)

Two years and three months on... there has still not been a shake up of the Standard Model. At least from all that I have read, nothing more has been said about the X(3872) particle. Sheesh, my claim to fame is that I _dont_ know anyone I can pester that works on the cutting edge of particle physics ...


----------

